# The KING, the DADDY, the BEST R32GTR



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

IMO the KING of all R32s...

8.612sec 1/4mile @ (some silly speed, over 170 mph i think)

0-300km/h (187.5mp/h) 13.0s 

(spec below the pics)

Its not pretty, not by a long shot, but R32GTRs arnt poofy cars like that, they monsters, and this is the biggest monster.

Mean as **** and awesomely powerful, i love it.

Theres a wicked vid of the 13sec 0-300 run on Exvertimini but the site seems to be down... 










































Vehicle Information 
Year / Make l Model: 1989 Nissan Skyline GT-R (BNR32) 
IDRC Competition Class: Outlaw 
Vehicle Weight w/driver: 2552 
Weight Bias (F/R): Unknown 
Launch RPM: 9,000 – 9,400 
Shift RPM: 10,000 – 10,500 
Peak Boost: 2.3-2.7 Kg/cm2 (32-38psi) 

Engine Information 
Displacement (cc): 2628cc 
Bore & Stoke (mm): 87.0mm x 73.7mm 
Peak Horsepower (@RPM): 1360 @ 9200rpm 
Peak Torque (@RPM): 851 Ib-ft @ 7250rpm 
Dyno Type: Bosch Chassis Dyno 
Pistons/Compression Ratio: HKS 87mm Forged Pistons 
Connecting Rods / Crank: VeilSide Titanium Rods / HKS Crankshaft, VeilSide crank cap dolts 
Camshafts: VeilSide DRAG SPL 280 in/290 ex 11.6mm lift 
Cylinder Head Mods: VeilSide Valves, Guides, Springs 6 Porting 
Intake Manifold: JUN Surge Tank Kit, VeilSide 100mm Throttle & Body 
Injection: 1800cc/min x 6 
Fuel Delivery: Bosch x 4 
Fuel Type: HKS Racing Fuel 
Engine Management: HKS Fcon-V Pro 
Boost Control: HKS EVC Pro 
Ignition: Stock w/NGK Racing (#9 heat range) 
Turbocharger Information: HKS GT3540x2 
Exhaust Manifolds: VeilSide 45mm Pro Drag Tubular 
Wastgates: HKS Racing Wastegate x 2 
Exhaust: VeiISide Dual 80mm Side Exhaust 
Intercooler: VeilSide Racing 
Nitrous Oxide System & Jetting: None 
Cooling System Upgrades: VeilSide 
Oil System Upgrades: VeilSide Nismo N1 Oil Pump, VeilSide VLS-01R Engine 
Performance Electronics: VeilSide Line-Lock System, VeilSide Traction Control System (TCS) 

Chassis / Driveline 
Transmission: HKS Air-Shifted 5-speed Sequential 
Transmission Gearing: First 2.3:1 
Clutch: OS Giken R4C Quad Disk 215mm 
Final Drive: 4.372:1 
Differential Type: ATS LSD, VeilSide Mechanical 4WD, Controller VeilSide Drag Rear Member 
Axels & Driveshaft: HKS Axels, VeilSide Carbon-Fiber Driveshaft 
Tire Sizes (F & R): F-Volk Racing TE37 15x9 w/ Goodyear 26x9x15, R-Volk Racing TE37 15x9 w/Goodyear 26x9x15 
Radial Tires: Nitto NT-555R 275140-17 

Love it love it love it.  

NEVER seen a vid of it doing a drag run tho or anything like that (barring the 13sec 0-300) does anyone have any?

(And before anyone says so, yea the Croydon Wholesalers R32 has the 1/4mile record now with 8.55sec, but i dont think anyone will deny (Even Croydons) that this car is more powerful, this is THE GTR :smokin: )


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

More pics...


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

MORE!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Even more 


































































Thas my lot i think...

Someone must have some vids? Please?


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

My 32 looks exactly like that - the strut brace that is! 
DaveG


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Just looking at all the pics together posted at once, i like it even more.

Its deffo my fave car ever :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

And il have the 2 birds too (if i have to pick one il have the one with the red top, and the other can sit on the subs bench, she can come on, or be cum on, lol, in the second half    )


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

SteveN said:


> *And il have the 2 birds too (if i have to pick one il have the one with the red top, and the other can sit on the subs bench, she can come on, or be cum on, lol, in the second half    ) *


Steve "NNNNNNNNNNNN" - you been at the juice already? What makes you think they are different lasses? I bet you find Blondes intellectually challenging..........


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

SteveN said:


> *
> And il have the 2 birds too (if i have to pick one il have the one with the red top, and the other can sit on the subs bench, she can come on, or be cum on, lol, in the second half    ) *


LOL!!
Awesome car (I quite like th M's Factory R32, but that's in another one of your threads, but I prefer this).



> Its not pretty, not by a long shot, but R32GTRs arnt poofy cars like that, they monsters, and this is the biggest monster.


Couldn't agree more. :smokin:


----------



## GrahamM (Oct 27, 2003)

The video from exvitermini.com vsrh9.mpeg


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

GrahamM said:


> *The video from exvitermini.com vsrh9.mpeg *


In the spec list it says turbos: GT3540x2, and at the end of the video (awesome souding car and v. quick, BTW :smokin: ) it says the turbos are HKS GT3037s?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Nah im sober tonight so far, i talk/act like that anyhow, lol. 
Im jus hanging round waiting for this bird i know to finish working in pub up town then im off to see her.

All day lash up 2moro tho, from 2pm till prob 4am, 1st stop we all off to the dirty strippers and their dildos (Its m8s birthday, any excusae to go, and good way to get in the mood for gettin on loads of birds out clubbin afta, lol  )

You might be right bout the birds, could be same one (same shoes anyhow) but she looks better in the pic with the red top  ).

And ME, find Blondes intellectually challenging? I dont find any girls intellectually challenging, i dont get on / go out wit girls to talk to them! They for other more fun uses, lol. 
Im waaay too shallow, they for looking porn, and acting even more porn 

LSR- Agree with the M's Factory one, love that, I remember it in MaxPower once, amazing looking, soooo mean, and fookin goes some too, looks better then than in the pics i got on that other thread 

And cheers Gra for the link m8


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Steve 

No. 5 has the veilside 32 doing a 9 sec run (the driver having missed 3rd gear)

http://histore.mental.co.nz/store/comersus_listCategoriesAndProducts.asp?idCategory=14

They are all very good

No.7 is also available now (ordered it yesterday)  

Jay


----------



## playasyougo (Nov 29, 2003)

What headlamps are they in the 2nd set of pics? 

They are all black and look the business !


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

I cant be sure, but I would guess at plastic headlamp covers sprayed black. There some tart on here with a 200SX who drifts doing that   

Cheers
Lee


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

OK, silly question time: What's with all the little pipework where the centre console used to be? Looks like some weird in-car science experiment or maybe piping for an interior fish tank? 

Anyone care to enlighten me as to what its really for?


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Demon Dave said:


> *OK, silly question time: What's with all the little pipework where the centre console used to be? Looks like some weird in-car science experiment or maybe piping for an interior fish tank?
> 
> Anyone care to enlighten me as to what its really for? *


They are for the HKS air shift gearbox.


Keith


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

(And before anyone says so, yea the Croydon Wholesalers R32 has the 1/4mile record now with 8.55sec, but i dont think anyone will deny (Even Croydons) that this car is more powerful, this is THE GTR :smokin: ) 





The Veilside R32 runs on Nitto street tyres 

NOT SLICKS :smokin: 

Keith


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm not too fond of the looks.... But who cares about the looks when your driving a monster like that! :smokin:


----------



## -[c0Ka|Ne]- (Jan 1, 2004)

Power. 'Nuff said. I wonder how much it costs to get the R32 to that standard.


----------

